# NATO - Time to Pull Your Own Weight



## AWP (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, the title is my interpretation of what the NATO commander said today. He brought up some great points:

- More helicopters
- More Intel
- Drop all of the "caveats" that the French and Germans are using to keep their guys out of the fight.

This one has me cracking up:


> "Quite frankly, the current anti-narcotics effort is ineffective... It is a cancer fuelling corruption and the insurgency," said Craddock.



We joke that DynCorp is fertilizing the poppies and not eradicating them. Poppy production is up every year but one since the invasion in 2001.

Another great point:


> He said criminality and incompetence in the Afghan police posed a major obstacle to creating credible state authority in south and east Afghanistan, and called for OSCE training projects like those that helped stabilize Kosovo and Georgia.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080702...mander_dc_2;_ylt=Atw2n3RMy0.RS8j9gY0AScfOVooA


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 2, 2008)

Not going to hold my breath on that one FF. Afghanistan in my opinion is and was the most winnable front. If they had put the resources in it from the beginning we would be done there.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Not going to hold my breath on that one FF. Afghanistan in my opinion is and was the most winnable front. If they had put the resources in it from the beginning we would be done there.



Agreed!

I do believe it's still do-able.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 2, 2008)

I totally agree with you PB. But now I don't know how long it will take to regain what we've lost for all these years of ignorance.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 2, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I do believe it's still do-able.


 


gdamadg said:


> I totally agree with you PB. But now I don't know how long it will take to regain what we've lost for all these years of ignorance.


 
Do able ???? I think it would be at a lot higher price now. If we had done it from the beginning, Iran would now be are second front. Israel is going to bomb Iran in the next 18 months mark my words. This is not going to be pretty


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2008)

If McCain gets elected, I would say Israel would start bombing Iran immediately… 

As for Afghanistan, I am not so sure… This next year is going to be a real eye opener; I just hope I get over that way. Still trying to get me some:)


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Do able ???? I think it would be at a lot higher price now.



Yes do able, yes at a higher cost.

Send a letter to the generals who fucked around with this campaign and put it into the mess it's in now, every week with a list of KIA/WIA.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, the beginning of the resurgence of the TB/ al Q/ HiG to me began in late 2004/ early 2005. A unit that I won't mention here had a sister BDE in Iraq that began taking heavy casualties. So the BDE in Afghanistan only did local patrols during the last 6 months of their deployment. This BDE had RC East for their AO which borders Pakistan. While I do not see this as the sole cause of the rebirth of the ACM it gave them a sanctuary in AFG and certainly made it easier to begin. The unit that followed them into RC East described caravans of dozens of animals and fighters moving during the daylight in AFG, something that hadn't been seen in years. I could go on, but you get the point.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2008)

Disgusting!


----------



## wardog763 (Jul 4, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Not going to hold my breath on that one FF. Afghanistan in my opinion is and was the most winnable front. If they had put the resources in it from the beginning we would be done there.



AMEN!


----------

